# Is there a name for this guppy color morph?



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello everyone! So I have this guppy that popped up in my tank, I've seen a few others in fry drops, but he's the only one that has survived to adulthood (I allow nature to take its course in my 30g community tank). But now that he has grown up I realize he's not albino as I originally though, he has definite color to his eyes, they're not red. He also clearly has a cobra pattern. I did a quick google search and found some albino cobra guppies, but they all have red eyes. So it got me wondering, is this an uncommon color morph? Or am I just not using the right search terms? Any info would be great, thanks! 

This is the only half decent picture I've been able to get of him, I will try to get some more, might separate him into a smaller container just to get some shots. If I can get some more I will post them, but in the meantime, here he is: 









Thanks in advance!

Edit: In case it's helpful, some of his potential parents and family members

Here are some of the other offspring that have grown up (you can see this guy sticking out like a sore (frost bitten?) thumb in some of them)


















The all yellow male at the bottom of this picture is one of the founding fathers of the group









Happy family (mostly offspring born in this tank, except big momma tequila sunrise on the bottom right) you can see how different he is from his siblings / cousins









Better shots of two of the males I put in the tank initially


















Those are all the pictures I could find currently in my photobucket that give an idea of potential parents / siblings / cousins. Hope they help!


----------



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

It turns out he also has an iridescent blue shimmer that is becoming more apparent by the day. I believe he is some form of blonde from other info I have gathered, but if anyone has any more insight I would love to hear it! Thanks


----------



## supperfish (Oct 10, 2016)

Beautiful Guppies. Their skins like Snake's so I think They may be Snake Guppies.


----------



## Karackle (Apr 14, 2009)

supperfish said:


> Beautiful Guppies. Their skins like Snake's so I think They may be Snake Guppies.


Thanks! Yup the parents (or potential parents) are definitely in that line (snakeskin or cobra, I don't exactly know the difference), and the juvie certainly has the pattern, was just trying to figure out his color


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Cobra or Leopard perhaps.

Very nice fish. I used to like to get male feeder guppies and sort thru and pick the ones with nice color and fins. I would then buy a Fancy female; usually a blue tail and mate them. The offspring was always stunning.


----------



## watercrayfish (May 3, 2016)

My LFS sell these as Endler Guppy Hybrid.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I raise Tiger "Endler's", which originated as an accidental hybrid between a male Endler's and a snake skin guppy. My line has the recessive blond gene, so occasionally they produce blond Tigers. These look a lot like your fish, but have a more intense yellow color.


----------



## sluglife (Feb 17, 2014)

nice guppies


----------

